# Webstart + Charsets.jar



## gex (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Aktuell hab ich folgendes Problem.
Ich habe eine Applikation welche auf eine DB2 Datenbank zugreift.
Nun wird das Charsets.jar in JAVA_HOME/lib benötigt, da DB2 in unserem Fall
CP500 als Encoding benutzt.

Das Problem ist, dass dieses Charsets.jar nicht in allen JREs vorhanden ist.
Wie könnte ich dieses Jar über Webstart "nachliefern".
Wenn ich das Jar mittels URLClassLoader beziehe kann ich über Class.forName(...) die Klasse laden.

Jedoch scheint es, als müsste das Jar direkt beim Start der JVM geladen werden, oder liege ich da falsch?
Oder wie kann ich einen spezifischen Classloader so verwenden, dass der JDBC Driver die benötigten Klassen erwischt?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Hier noch der Stacktrace

```
com.ibm.db2.jcc.b.SqlException: unsupported encoding Cp500 for result set column
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.b.j.a(j.java:429)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.c.kc.a(kc.java:2366)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.c.jb.a(jb.java:3167)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.c.jb.a(jb.java:1720)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.c.jb.a(jb.java:1647)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.c.jb.n(jb.java:562)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.c.jb.j(jb.java:247)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.c.jb.c(jb.java:57)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.c.w.c(w.java:42)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.c.cc.h(cc.java:178)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.b.sf.p(sf.java:1256)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.b.sf.a(sf.java:1954)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.b.sf.a(sf.java:523)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.b.sf.executeQuery(sf.java:507)
	at oracle.toplink.internal.databaseaccess.DatabaseAccessor.executeSelect(DatabaseAccessor.java:742)
```


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mai 2008)

Warum trägst du die jar nicht als 'yet another library' in deiner JNLP ein?


----------



## gex (2. Jun 2008)

Sorry für meine späte Antwort.
Das hatte ich auch schon versucht, aber es scheint, das die JVM diese beim Startup bereits haben muss.
Gibt es andere Ideen?

Danke!


----------



## gex (2. Jun 2008)

naja - ich konnte das problem zwar nicht umgehen, aber ich deploye das ganze nun über citrix,
da kann ich selber eine entsprechende JRE installieren inkl. extended encoding.

danke trotzdem


----------

